# Social advice dubai



## hannah08 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been offered a job in a hospital in dubai and am considering whether to accept.

I'm a 21 year old female from the UK and am worried that I'll be very lonely there. Are there many other female western workers in dubai similar age that I would have the chance to meet?


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh there are many foreigners there like you in the same age gap. Not to worry! As for entertainment there, I am not that sure but Dubai is an islamic country right?


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

*hey*



myqute said:


> Oh there are many foreigners there like you in the same age gap. Not to worry! As for entertainment there, I am not that sure but Dubai is an islamic country right?


like she said there are many foreigners at the same time there is a lot of entertainment as well....i guess you should know that by now if you are already here ...


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



hannah08 said:


> I have been offered a job in a hospital in dubai and am considering whether to accept.
> 
> I'm a 21 year old female from the UK and am worried that I'll be very lonely there. Are there many other female western workers in dubai similar age that I would have the chance to meet?


hannah it depends on which hospital it is, but most of the ones in Dubai have lots of western females working.. and i am sure you would meet plenty of people your age Dubai packed with young people.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

1st January 2008, 09:01 PM
hannah08 
Join Date: Jan 2008
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0

Kinda suggests she's not listening....


----------

